# Neve em Torre de Moncorvo



## tomalino (11 Jan 2009 às 23:34)

Olá a todos!
Aqui vão umas fotografias de Torre de Moncorvo e arredores, tiradas ontem pelo meu Pai. Espero que gostem

Igreja Matriz de Moncorvo com a serra por cima:




Serra do Reboredo:
















Lousa e Serra do Marão ao fundo:




Felgueiras, aldeia no meio da serra:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Muito boas fotos  podias ter passado por Maçores


----------



## João Soares (11 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

E mais umas belas fotos de neve, que nos tem presentiado neste Inverno

Abraços


----------



## NorthWind (12 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

wow! Espectaculares!

Parece que os cristais de gelo das decorações natalícias na primeira foto se transformaram mesmo em neve a sério! Um ângulo interessante  


Gostei especialmente da aldeia da serra, pintada de branco. Pode ser um lugar comum, mas para mim tem sempre um grande valor cénico.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2009 às 09:57)

Epá isso sim que é sorte, ter um pai que está num local de "acção meteorológica" e ainda por cima com queda para a fotografia! 

Não tenho o prazer de conhecer nada nessa zona, para além de Bragança e os seus arredores, mas sem dúvida alguma que merece uma visita, pois não há nada mais belo que passear pelo nosso Portugal profundo. 
A última vez que fui a Bragança, cuja reportagem deixei aqui no fórum, passei bem perto cá em baixo junto à Vila Nova de Foz Côa, onde passei no paredão da Barragem do Pocinho (Rio Douro) e mais à frente lá estava a placa para Torre de Moncorvo. Um pouco depois voltei a atravessar nova ponte desta vez sobre o Rio Sabor.

Fica na minha agenda a Torre de Moncorvo. Que curiosamente lhe foi concedido foral pelo mesmo rei que Elvas, D. Sancho II, em 1225. Quatro anos antes da minha cidade!


----------



## vitamos (12 Jan 2009 às 11:58)

Fotos lindas


----------



## tomalino (15 Jan 2009 às 18:53)

actioman disse:


> Epá isso sim que é sorte, ter um pai que está num local de "acção meteorológica" e ainda por cima com queda para a fotografia!
> 
> Não tenho o prazer de conhecer nada nessa zona, para além de Bragança e os seus arredores, mas sem dúvida alguma que merece uma visita, pois não há nada mais belo que passear pelo nosso Portugal profundo.
> A última vez que fui a Bragança, cuja reportagem deixei aqui no fórum, passei bem perto cá em baixo junto à Vila Nova de Foz Côa, onde passei no paredão da Barragem do Pocinho (Rio Douro) e mais à frente lá estava a placa para Torre de Moncorvo. Um pouco depois voltei a atravessar nova ponte desta vez sobre o Rio Sabor.
> ...




Pois é Foi pena eu não poder estar lá quando nevou
Vai lá no fim de Fevereiro, que estão as amendoeiras em flor. E se tiveres sorte ainda vês neve


----------



## DMartins (15 Jan 2009 às 19:21)




----------



## tomalino (15 Jan 2009 às 19:50)

Mais umas de Moncorvo e arredores:





[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2009 às 10:01)

A paisagem nordestina está de facto fantástica


----------



## João Soares (16 Jan 2009 às 14:15)

Simplesmente, maravilhoso 

O que dava para passar uns dias na terra dos meus avos, neste dias de Inverno


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2009 às 15:55)

Bons registos, de uma terra que é diferente nas 4 estações do ano 


*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Que espectáculo de fotos, *tomalino*!

A Neve fica bem em qualquer lado!!


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2009 às 13:06)

Belas fotos

Este Inverno não há fome que não dê em fartura


----------



## trepkos (17 Jan 2009 às 15:31)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos
> 
> Este Inverno não há fome que não dê em fartura



Já eu não posso dizer o mesmo


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Jan 2009 às 18:19)

boas

belas fotos tiradas pelo teu pai, tens de o fazer inscrever aqui no fórum  

abraços


----------



## tomalino (18 Jan 2009 às 18:43)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> belas fotos tiradas pelo teu pai, tens de o fazer inscrever aqui no fórum
> 
> abraços



Vou tentar convencê-lo

Ficam prometidas mais fotografias na terça feira


----------

